# L-lysine during PG?



## WantsALittle1

Hi Ladies,

Was wondering if any of you have taken L-lysine during pregnancy, and if so did the baby turn out healthy?

I asked my OB/GYN if it was safe and her response was that it was PG category B (I've read otherwise online) and that I should only take it if I absolutely need to. I have never had a cold sore before, but two years ago a blood test showed that I had been exposed to the cold sore virus at some point. When I told my Dr this, she said that I shouldn't be taking it prophylactically, but that if I ever actually get a cold sore, to consider taking it then. Her stance is that a pregnant woman should never take any medication/treatment unless it's necessary.

Thoughts?

I am TTC #1 (testing in 11 days!) and stopped taking lysine when we started trying, but now am getting a tingle in my lip and popped a 500mg tab today.

Thanks!


----------



## j3ss

I don't know why you'd take it unless you have a cold sore - it's not going to completely cure you of the virus, just ward off symptoms (in other words, make the cold sore go away). I haven't taken it, but I have a cat with a chronic herpes virus problem, and he gets it daily! He's still symptomatic, so I wouldn't risk it if pregnant since it doesn't seem to work really well anyway.


----------



## WantsALittle1

I take it to prevent cold sores because I test positive for HSV1. Even though I've never had one, I could get one. I wouldn't know because I started taking Lysine the second I found out that I'd been exposed to it. I've heard from lots of folks that it prevents cold sores, but that it doesn't do much if you already have a cold sore. 

Plus, it has totally eradicated my acne and made my skin look great. It's an amino acid found in meats and dairy products (which I don't get a ton of because I'm a vegetarian). The daily recommended dietary intake is 12 mg/kg body weight (709 mg for me), and I took a 500mg supplement. I don't see how that could pose a risk to my little poppy seed (if he/she is in there)...?


----------



## j3ss

Oh I see. If you're not getting much from your diet, there's probably no harm in it. I'm just overly cautious about ingesting anything medicine-like. If you're seeing other benefits from it, then I guess keep going with it. For me, I'd probably just wait to see if I get a cold sore and do a topical thing if it did crop up. 

My husband had a cold sore 4 years ago and hasn't had one since, and he's been stressed out plenty of times. It's a weird/inconsistent bug to have!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Yeah, definitely. I seriously doubt that my dose (500mg) does anything anyway, it's probably totally psychological


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I've been taking it nearly every day, with the exception of a couple of weeks when I ran out and didn't get to the store. The MD said it was fine to continue taking throughout the pregnancy. I did notice that I got several cold sores during those weeks when I wasn't taking the L-Lysine. Now that I'm back to taking it again, there haven't been any. (Though it could be that my stress level has gone down as well.) 

Right when I found out about the pregnancy, I got a zoster on my eyelid and was told to take my prescription Valtrex. I just did that for 1 day to help with it clearing up. I'm choosing to not take Valtrex for anything around my mouth, just my eyes as it could threaten my vision.

It's definitely a good idea to talk to your doctor/midwife about anything you're taking - prescription/OTC/homeopathic/etc. Personally, I'm comfortable with the L-Lysine and wasn't given any indication that there was something to worry about there.


----------



## Mervs Mum

I stopped taking it during pregnancy just in case and the blooming cold sores came back with a vengeance! L-Lysine is the only thing thats settled mine down to nothing once it's properly in my system. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi All,

Taking l-lysine occassionally is likely safe but don't recommend taking it for too long at a time.

The reason for that is that l-lysine works by competing for absorbtion with another amino acid l-argnine. The herpes virus feeds off l-argnine so low levels will starve it and stop the cold sore.

the down side of taking l-lysine is that your body (and baby) will be starved of l-argnine as well. This is fine short term but to be safe don't take it for more then a few weeks at a time if you can help it.

I recommend taking when you have an outbreak or if you are particulary at risk (eg if you are stressed, very tired, getting the flu, been in the sun a lot).

Also I personally know how impossible it is to prevent an outbreak but give yourself the best odds with improving your immune system with vitimans, zinc, rest and a good lip balm with sun protection.


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi All,

Taking l-lysine occassionally is likely safe but don't recommend taking it for too long at a time.

The reason for that is that l-lysine works by competing for absorbtion with another amino acid l-argnine. The herpes virus feeds off l-argnine so low levels will starve it and stop the cold sore.

the down side of taking l-lysine is that your body (and baby) will be starved of l-argnine as well. This is fine short term but to be safe don't take it for more then a few weeks at a time if you can help it.

I recommend taking when you have an outbreak or if you are particulary at risk (eg if you are stressed, very tired, getting the flu, been in the sun a lot).

Also I personally know how impossible it is to prevent an outbreak but give yourself the best odds with improving your immune system with vitimans, zinc, rest and a good lip balm with sun protection.


----------



## oedipamass

I would be so disappointed if I couldn't take my lysine! I take a suppression dose everyday. 

Is there anyone else that has taken it during her pregnancy and everything turned out ok?


----------

